# Looking for a swim teacher.



## himalshelat (Aug 24, 2015)

Looking for an English speaking swimming teacher for my kids aged 7 and 3. 
Also looking for indoor pools around the Yokohama international school.
Thanks for reading.
Himal.


----------

